# Dr. Wonderful lost his privileges



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Dr. Robert Biter was one of the best OB allies women have for birth in a hospital setting. Those of you who have read Navelgazing Midwife's blog already know him as Dr. Wonderful - a well-deserved moniker if there ever was one. And he just lost his privileges at Scripps Hospital due, as far as anyone can tell, to OBs who were tired of losing patients to him, and hospital administrators who were tired of his values as well as probably undercutting the bottom line with low cesarean rates.

Here's the scoop. There was a rally today - thrown together insanely fast since this just happened on Friday - so that part of the post is over, but still worth reading to get the full story (well, as much as we know so far) and a birth story that illustrates just why what he does and who he is is so important.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow. I cried when I first read the "Dr. Wonderful" blog post that is mentioned on the above link -- it was so beautiful!

I wish we knew more about the justification that the hospital is using to revoke his priviledges. I did a quick google and didn't find any articles about him being in trouble with them or etc. It would be easier (and more effective) for me to write a letter, if I knew what they were alleging against him.









I hope he gets this resolved positively. Maybe he can start a free-standing birth center with money from a lawsuit.


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

that is so wrong, he sounds great...


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sad to hear that... I remember hearing that he wound up moving to another hospital (though it's not one that's baby friendly). I was worried when I was pregnant because twins run rampant in my family and no MW will touch twins. He was going to be my backup in that situation.


----------



## Mamade4 (May 11, 2010)

This is such a sad story, I hope things work out for this amazing doctor.I will be writting the CEO of scripps. I wish there were more doctors like this one around. IF any one is looking for a great OB in the Ashland Oregon area try Jani Rollins She is awsome and alot like DR.Wounderful she will fight for a mothers rights to go natural, she also knows how important it is to keep the conection with Mom and baby and does everything in her power to hand baby straight to Mama.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Dr. W was my OB and I was planning on using him if he gets his new birthing center open for this baby, or at least for backup care for a HB. Now I'm going to really not want to end up at the hospital! He really IS an amazing person. He's very intense and present. He attended DD's birth even though there was a death in his family that day! And he helped my friend go from certain c/s (even her midwife, Navelgazing Midwife, thought it was time, bad GBS stuff going on) to a natural birth, and helped other friends have amazing VBACs... this is just heartbreaking to the whole community of women who care about birth choices here. I feel such outrage that our choice is being taken away.

All my mama pals are going to the next protest this Friday (the 14th, 1:30-3:30), but I have to work. I have written in to Scripps, though.


----------



## LilMama23 (Jul 8, 2005)

Dr. Wonderful delivered my two week old - it was the most amazing, empowering birth that I could have ever hoped for. And I am so sad for him.








We attended the protest on Mother's Day, and are attending on Friday as well. Friday should be pretty big - they are expecting 350+ people because Ricki Lake & Anna Getty will be there. Hoping that it makes a difference!


----------



## Happiestever (May 13, 2007)

I just posted this in the tribal areas. Glad to hear it was already on here.


----------



## rabrog (Dec 20, 2005)

Any insight as to why he resigned as soon as his priviledges were reinstated?

Jenn


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

That happens sometimes when they make a deal-- like they told him it was either that or they make the suspension final. This way it will be easier for him to get instated at another hospital. Although I think he might be focused mostly on getting his birth center open so he doesn't have to deal with anything like this. He's doula-ing for free at SMB and helping mamas get hooked up with some local midwives, too. It's all pretty much a mess and a shame.


----------

